# sono menomati



## mikyfy1

Hola!! La frase en italiano es: "Non è per dire che sono menomati però a vent’anni pensano ad andare in discoteca". "Sono menomati" tiene un sentido coloquial figurativo en italiano, o sea que ellos no lo son en el sentido concreto de la palabra por eso no sé si mi traduccón es correcta. Además no estoy completamente segura si se puede decir "a veinte años". Mi traducción: "No es para decir que están lisiado/minusválidos pero a veinte años piensan en ir a las discotecas"
Gracias


----------



## fabfab00

Credo si possa usare in questo caso, per quello che sento, la parola "subnormal"
La tua traduzione credo non sia completamente corretta, ma lascio la sentenza ai madrelingua.


----------



## otherwise

Hola! Sì, una persona "menomata" es una persona que tienes "menomazioni", o sea: "minusvalidez" (fisica o psicologica). En este caso tiene un sentido figurativo, como decir "tontos", entonces la traduccion, segun mi opinion:

"No es para decir que están *tontos*, pero *con* veinte años piensan en ir a las discotecas"


----------



## Neuromante

No es por decir que son retrasados pero con veinte años piensan en ir a la discoteca.
No es para ir diciendo que son retrasados porque con veinte años piensan en ir a la discoteca.
No quiero decir que son subnormales pero con veinte años en lo que piensan es en ir a la discoteca

Deberías poner el contexto bien claro, porque esos "per", "però", los modos y tiempos verbales son todos muy problemáticos en las traducciones, demasiado ambiguos. Y las opciones en español tienen significados muy diversos.

Incluso la frase propuesta por Otherwise, que en principio no es correcta (Ese "para" y ese "están" no son correctos) en determinados contextos, muy traídos por los pelos, podrían ir bien


----------



## mikyfy1

Lo que quería decir corresponde a ésto: "No quiero decir que son retrasado pero con veinte años piensan en ir a la discoteca". Gracias Neuromante y gracias también a los demás.


----------



## gatogab

mikyfy1 said:


> Lo que quería decir corresponde a ésto: "No quiero decir que son *deficientes (¿?)* pero con veinte años piensan en ir a la discoteca".


 


> *deficiente.*
> [ ]
> 3.adj. y com. [Persona] cuyo cociente intelectual está por debajo del nivel medio general.
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe


----------



## cunegonda

Más que "retrasado" y/o "deficiente" me parece mejor en ese contexto utilizar "subnormal" como propone Neuromante…


----------



## chlapec

Después de meditarlo, creo que no está de más comentar, dejando aparte el término empleado para traducir *menomati* (para gustos y/o sensibilidades), la frase chirría al traducirla al español si no se le añade algo. Yo propondría:
"*No digo que sean* retrasados, pero con veinte años *sólo* piensan en ir a la discoteca"

Si no se le añade la palabra *sólo *(hay otras opciones, como la tercera de Neuromante), suena realmente raro ¿no? De hecho, no creo que nadie considere retrasado a un chico de 20 años porque piense alguna vez en ir a la discoteca.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo no creo que el "solo" deba ponerse. En un primer momento lo pensé, pero me parece que el sentido de la frase no es ése.
La frase "desplegada":
*No es que esté diciendo que sean subnormales pero hay que pensar en que a los veinte años en lo que se piensa es en la discoteca y no en...*


----------



## chlapec

Si dices "*en lo que se piensa es en*", el sentido es excluyente, como cuando se utiliza "*sólo*"; es por ello que cité tu tercera frase como otra posibilidad. Yo no veo que el sentido de la frase como lo entiendes tú difiera mucho del que yo propongo. En cualquier caso, parece confirmarse que la traducción, digamos, "literal", se queda corta en español.


----------



## honeyheart

Pero entonces primero hay que aclarar algo en la frase: ¿los tarados son los que *sí* piensan o los que *no* piensan en ir a la disco a los 20 años?


----------



## chlapec

La frase en italiano da a entender que el que habla se siente tentado a considerarlos retrasados debido al interés que muestran por ir a la discoteca (¿no lo entiendes tú así?).


----------



## honeyheart

chlapec said:


> La frase en italiano da a entender que el que habla se siente tentado a considerarlos retrasados debido al interés que muestran por ir a la discoteca (¿no lo entiendes tú así?).


Sí, yo también lo había entendido así desde el principio, pero Neuro me hizo dudar; y también el hecho de no ver qué pueda tener de malo ir a bailar a los 20 años (a esa edad se es todavía muy joven, che).


P.D.: Todo este asunto me hizo acordar del tema de Jovanotti "Cosa dovrei fare".


----------



## annapo

mikyfy1 said:


> Hola!! La frase en italiano es: "Non è per dire che sono menomati però a vent’anni pensano ad andare in discoteca". "


 
Il senso in italiano di questa frase è:
"*con questo* non voglio dire che siano deficienti,* però* notate bene che a vent'anni ancora pensano ad andare in discoteca"

ovvero: non è che il parlante sia tentato di considerarli tonti, ne sottolinea un comportamento che non ritiene adeguato all'età, però si giustifica facendo precedere questo suo giudizio con l'affermazione che non li considera *per questo* (comportamento) dei deficienti.

E' una costruzione comunissima dell'italiano colloquiale: si fa una affermazione che contiene un giudizio (solitamente negativo), facendola però precedere da un'altra affermazione che l'attenua o ne prende le distanze. 

_"con questo non mi sto lamentando/ non è per dire che mi lamenti, certo che però potrebbero pagarci meglio"_
_"con questo non dico/ non è per dire che l'arrosto di mia moglie non sia buono, però io preferisco il pesce"_
_"con questo non voglio parlarne male, però la Liliana è abbastanza disordinata"_
_"con questo non voglio/non è per giustificare mio figlio, ma quell'insegnante li riempie di compiti oltre il dovuto"_


----------



## chlapec

La frase proposta da me nel post 8 ha approssimativamente questo senso, mi sembra. Io ho aggiunto *sólo* e tu hai aggiunto *ancora*.


----------



## honeyheart

annapo said:


> E' una costruzione comunissima dell'italiano colloquiale: si fa una  affermazione che contiene un giudizio (solitamente negativo), facendola  però precedere da un'altra affermazione che l'attenua o ne prende le  distanze.


Si usa molto anche in spagnolo, ma non mi sembra sia il caso di questa frase.  Io ho pensato esattamente l'opposto: che è proprio quello che vuole dire, ma lo dice con sarcasmo:

_"A vent'anni pensano ad andare in discoteca: se non sono menomati, poco gli manca."

_


----------



## annapo

chlapec said:


> La frase proposta da me nel post 8 ha approssimativamente questo senso, mi sembra. Io ho aggiunto *sólo* e tu hai aggiunto *ancora*.


 
Le questioni di lana caprina non mi hanno mai affascinata.Pertanto è solo per amore di precisione che sento di fare una precisazione. 

Una cosa è pensare *solo* ad andare in discoteca, una cosa è pensare *ancora *ad andare in discoteca. 

Nel primo caso stiamo dicendo che la persona pensa *solamente* ad andare in discoteca, questo è il suo unico interesse, preoccupazione ecc, 

Nel secondo caso diciamo una cosa diversa: egli pensa *anche ora* ad andare in discoteca, malgrado non abbia più l'età per farlo, (o noi riteniamo che non l'abbia più)

Penso solo a lei = è l'unica persona a cui penso
penso ancora a lei = non l'ho dimenticata

A settant'anni pensa solo a correre dietro alle donne = pensa solamente a quello
a settant'anni pensa ancora a correre dietro alle donne = non è troppo vecchio per correre dietro alle donne

Ho solo una possibilità di vincere = quell'unica possibilità
Ho ancora  possibilità di vincere = mi è tutt'ora possibile vincere

Risposi al telefono. 
Era solo lui = sono delusa perchè aspettavo qualcun altro
era ancora lui = mi ha chiamato di nuovo.



honeyheart said:


> Si usa molto anche in spagnolo, ma non mi sembra sia il caso di questa frase. Io ho pensato esattamente l'opposto: che è proprio quello che vuole dire, ma lo dice con sarcasmo:
> 
> _"A vent'anni pensano ad andare in discoteca: se non sono menomati, poco gli manca."_


 

Certo che è sarcastica, il senso di tutte queste espressioni è per lo più quello di affermare proprio quello che si nega di voler fare.

Se dico: *"non è per parlarne male, ma la sorella di X è un po' svampita",* 

in teoria sto dicendo che non voglio parlare male della sorella di X, eppure non solo è quello che sto facendo, ma, nella maggior parte dei casi, è proprio quello che voglio fare, anche se per una forma di pudore o di ipocrisia, faccio precedere il mio giudizio negativo da una frase che assicura la mia buona fede.

il processo mentale che sta dietro è il seguente:
questi ragazzi sono dei deficienti, a vent'anni pensano ancora alla discoteca. Però non voglio mica dire che sono deficienti. Eh no, io questo non l'ho proprio detto. Anzi, io metto le mani avanti e affermo:
(quello che dico) *non è per dire che sono deficienti, però* (certo che se) *a vent'anni pensano ancora ad andare in discoteca* (un po' deficienti devono esserlo, ma a questa conclusione ci arrivate da soli in base alle mie premesse. A me non fate dire cose scomode)


----------



## chlapec

annapo said:


> Le questioni di lana caprina non mi hanno mai affascinata.Pertanto è solo per amore di precisione che sento di fare una precisazione.
> 
> Una cosa è pensare *solo* ad andare in discoteca, una cosa è pensare *ancora *ad andare in discoteca.
> 
> Nel primo caso stiamo dicendo che la persona pensa *solamente* ad andare in discoteca, questo è il suo unico interesse, preoccupazione ecc,
> 
> Nel secondo caso diciamo una cosa diversa: egli pensa *anche ora* ad andare in discoteca, malgrado non abbia più l'età per farlo, (o noi riteniamo che non l'abbia più)


 
Annapo, forse non mi sono saputo spiegare. Evidentemente, conosco la differenza fra *sólo* e *todavía*. E sono ASSOLUTAMENTE d'accordo con la tua spiegazione/interpretazione sul tono sarcastico ecc ecc. Quello che volevo dire è che se traduciamo allo spagnolo la frase iniziale senza aggiungere qualcosa come *sólo* -oppure *todavía*, se veramente è l'unico senso che possa aver la frase, ed io ci credo, posto che la madrelingua sei tu-, allora, la frase rimane incompleta e difficile da capire per un spagnolo. Infatti, nei tuoi interventi impieghi sempre *ancora*, benché *nella frase originale non c'è*. Non è possibile che anche nella frase iniziale in italiano manchi qualcosa??


----------

